# Tax Question for a potential user



## skyejag (Apr 27, 2016)

i am thinking about signing up to be a uber driver and i was wondering if it would be smart if i sign up to save part of what i make pay the taxes for the federal and state taxes hear in kentucky.

how often do they pay the drivers once a week or ????

Thank just a little scare by the tax thing with uber and need some reassurance before i sign up for it.


----------



## LadyLyft (Feb 7, 2016)

I got Quickbooks Self Employed by Intuit. I entered all of my information and it tells me how much to pay for quarterly taxes. Before I entered my mileage it said I needed $57 for quarterly taxes. That was nifty. Then I entered my mileage. Since I just started my expenses exceed my earnings so I need not pay this quarter's tax. Quickbooks includes the mileage tracker, too, that is helpful.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

skyejag said:


> i am thinking about signing up to be a uber driver and i was wondering if it would be smart if i sign up to save part of what i make pay the taxes for the federal and state taxes hear in kentucky.
> 
> how often do they pay the drivers once a week or ????
> 
> Thank just a little scare by the tax thing with uber and need some reassurance before i sign up for it.


When you drive for Uber your running your own business. Your responsible for all taxes so its smart to understand everything before jumping in. Read through the Tax threads on here and that should put you in the right direction. LadyLyft 's suggestion about Quickbooks self employed is a great idea and it is tax deductible!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

socal_uberx said:


> or just take the DIY route & grab a copy of this...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vYwCCo9XxwrcLxPQZ7IlqBp11TF_BUhUlwYOxihzNv4
> 
> ...


Quickbooks self employed is a DIY route also. Right?


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Quickbooks self employed is a DIY route also. Right?


ummm, yea... if you consider downloading off-the-shelf prewritten software that's counterintuitive to non finance peeps

dude, I'm a personal & corporate tax accountant so I developed that worksheet as an EZ way to not only track you info (w/ out learning software itself) but measure your efficiency!

while I wouldn't recommend quickbooks to anyone who's a rideshare driver (b/c .xlsx qualifies as IRS "electronic equivalent"), learning debits/credits is a useful tool IRL but not for this purpose.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

socal_uberx said:


> ummm, yea... if you consider downloading off-the-shelf prewritten software that's counterintuitive to non finance peeps
> 
> dude, I'm a personal & corporate tax accountant so I developed that worksheet as an EZ way to not only track you info (w/ out learning software itself) but measure your efficiency!
> 
> while I wouldn't recommend quickbooks to anyone who's a rideshare driver (b/c .xlsx qualifies as IRS "electronic equivalent"), learning debits/credits is a useful tool IRL but not for this purpose.


I'd love to check them out but I'm not downloading any spreadsheets from a stranger and wouldn't advise it to anyone on here. Can you make them into google sheets? Also, asking for donations is a bit sleazy for a tax accountant. Are you an attorney, cpa or ea?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

socal_uberx said:


> sure... here's my 2015 worksheet (in google docs)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10hWQ0OxkoTOGnM3sY814g7gDQElqxiFgvCOTF_cx9Vk
> 
> ...


Nice! Do you have a spreadsheet for 1040-ES?


----------

